# buying my first router



## newto (Jan 14, 2005)

i am also new to this forum but u want to begin using a router and i don't know which one to begin with. i want to be able to make a window cornice shelf and i need to be able to cut out heart shapes and i am assuming i need a plunge router for this. do i really need a table for this type of work is what i would like to know. i also really don't want to spend a fortune on this router just in case i can't do it or i just hate it. can someone please give me some good advise? thanks


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Newto:
My advice is that you buy a router kit, like the Porter Cable 890. It comes with
both plunge and fised bases. Beware of the real cheap router sets, because if 
you stay with wood working you'll probably end up buying a better router down 
the line. If you don't like it a good router set is a lot easier to resell.
From the description of what you want to do, you do not need a router table.
A shelf can be edge profiled when it is fastened down to a work bench, as long as
the material hang over the bench edge. Making heard designs in the material is a little harder. I would make a template of a heart shape, and fit the router with a bushing.
The bushing will follow your template, the bit inside the bushing will cut out the heart shape. Depending on the outside diameter of the bushing, and the size of the bit used,
will determing how much bigger you will need to make the template to get the size of
the heart design you want.. 
Hope this helps.. Good luck, Woodnut65


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Newto, buying a router doesnt need to cost a lot of money. The secret to being happy about your purchase is a realistic viewpoint. Odds are when you first learned to drive you didnt start out with a Rolls Royce or Bentley, you just bought something affordable that would do the job. Visit your Home Depot, Loews or Sears and look for an inexpensive model from a name brand you are familiar with. One of the better features to have is a 1/2" collet. Just like you would expect, router bits with a 1/2" shank are stronger than 1/4" shank bits. If you will only have one router a plunge is the best choice. Last week I was in my local HD and saw a Skill plunge router for $63. This router will do just about anything the more expensive ones will. Yes, there is a difference in the durability. The important thing is it will get you going without spending a ton of money. Dont buy a set of bits. Everyone thinks "I need one of each!" Buy the bit you need to get the job done. Starting out I would consider getting a 3/8" up spiral straight bit, a 1/4" roundover bit, a 1/4" straight pattern bit with a bearing on it, and a chamfering bit. These 4 bits will do the bulk of your cutting. The best deals I have seen are to be found at www.woodcraft.com
Woodcraft has decent quality bits and they run them on sale for $5 each on a regular basis. You can check the web site to see if they have a local store near you or order online. A router table is very usefull. It lets you have both hands free to control your wood, plus it lets you see the actual cut better than free hand routing. Don't buy a table, build it yourself. This is an easy first project and it lets you practice using your router before you tackle your shelf. Bob and Rick's router table is a perfect choice. You can buy the plans for like $5 by clicking on the Oak Park banner ad. Materials should cost you under $25. If you have a cordless drill, 2-6" clamps and a jig saw you will be ready to tackle your shelf. Be prepared to be very happy with the results. One last thing: Every professional wears safety glasses and hearing protection, every time, no exceptions! Enjoy!


----------



## davester (Mar 16, 2008)

*Need Advice for Router Purchase*

I'm new to the forum and to routing and need some advice please. Sears had two routers on sale. Need to know which one is recommended by forum. 
The first is a DeWalt 1-3/4 hp, 11amp, fixed base/plunge router combo kit (model DW616pk) and is on sale for about $100 (normally about $200 but discontinued). 
The other is the Craftsman 3-Base Router combo "Professional" rated at 12.5 amps (model 28084) for about $175 (normally about $225).

I know DeWalt has the better reputation for power tool reliability and longevity. But, I would not be putting a lot of hours on whichever one I keep. I've heard the Craftsman is built in China and may have problems with parts in the future. Are brush replacement ease a factor? Since the Craftsman cost about $75 more than the DeWalt, I'm looking at features that might be worth the extra costs:
Namely : D-Handle base , LED work lights, variable speed dial, 1.5 amp higher rating.

I'm doing some remodeling in my home and just want to have a good router to help me with some projects. It will likely be my only router purchase for a very long time. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

I recommend the one below, I now have 3 sets and they are great routers and a real plus you can get a 5 year tool bench warr.that will replace or repair it for free for 5 years. that's hard to beat. 


Lets see Dewalt do that,  in your shop or at Sears outlets.

Craftsman 2 hp Soft Start Fixed and Plunge Base Router w/Electronic Feedback, 11 amp with lights and VS..plus you can use it in the router table and it can be adjusted from the top side of the tapble top..
For 95.00 dollars and if you buy it on Sunday you can get 10% off that, on line...orders

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917543000P?cat=Portable+Power+Tools&pid=00917543000&vertical=TOOL&subcat=Routers+%2526+Laminate+Trimmers&[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=cchfaddkdkhdelgcefecemldffidflk.0
===========

http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/7077-sunday-night-deals-sears.html
http://www.routerforums.com/39447-post21.html
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/4063-model-320-17542-table-routing-2.html



=========




davester said:


> I'm new to the forum and to routing and need some advice please. Sears had two routers on sale. Need to know which one is recommended by forum.
> The first is a DeWalt 1-3/4 hp, 11amp, fixed base/plunge router combo kit (model DW616pk) and is on sale for about $100 (normally about $200 but discontinued).
> The other is the Craftsman 3-Base Router combo "Professional" rated at 12.5 amps (model 28084) for about $175 (normally about $225).
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Dave, welcome to the router forums. 

I have to agree with Bj, the sears model is a great starter router for anyone. With fixed and plunge bases, you get the best of both worlds. For the price and the size of the router, you won't find any other brand name, same size, hp, etc., as cheap as the craftsman. It has the 1/4" & 1/2" collets, so you're good to go just need the bits. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## davester (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the input so far. Bobj3, do you recommend the Craftsman 2 hp Soft Start Fixed and Plunge Base Router w/Electronic Feedback router over their Professional router? Also, can't find that price, their site shows $119 that comes with plunge base. They have the router only for $79. Will the plunge base come in handy if I'm not really doing much woodworking?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

Yes I do recommend the Sears Craftsman posted,, I have PC,Freud,Hitachi,Craftsman,Triton,Makita,Bosch,MLCS, etc. and for the price you can't beat the price and the new quality of the Sears router.

In the snapshot file you will see the price of 95.00 but the last day for that price was 3.15.08 the day of your post... but they do put them on sale all the time...but if you buy one today you will get the 10% off that will help a bit. 10.oo bucks is 10.oo bucks...

So to say for 110.oo bucks plus the warranty for about 25.oo for 5 years.
and you will have a great pair of routers for a min. of 5 years.

Note ******* if you have a Sears member card you will get 10% off on top of that.


=============


davester said:


> Thanks for the input so far. Bobj3, do you recommend the Craftsman 2 hp Soft Start Fixed and Plunge Base Router w/Electronic Feedback router over their Professional router? Also, can't find that price, their site shows $119 that comes with plunge base. They have the router only for $79. Will the plunge base come in handy if I'm not really doing much woodworking?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Davester,

Their, (sears), pro model is "heavy" if you intend on doing any type of hand-held work.


----------



## msmiley (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi, first time poster here!

I recently bought the Craftsman Pro 28084 3-base kit on sale for $179. I went with the pro model since I wanted the D-handle, it makes lifting the router with one hand feasible (it is heavy). Besides, when I get around to building my router table, I want to be able to leave the fixed-base permanently attached.

I have had no trouble with the entire kit, and I find it to be very thoughtfully put together and of good quality. Parts that are usually weak points and should be made of metal, are made of metal...It doesn't feel cheap.

I highly recommend the product, it has been a pleasure to use!


----------

